# Neapolitan Pizza Making Class



## apilinariosilvia (Jun 13, 2019)

*ilFornino New York*

Presents the:

3 Days Workshop on making Neapolitan style pizza from scratch. You will learn how to make true Neapolitan dough, fresh Mozzarella, the correct cooking and handling techniques using the ilFornino Pizza Ovens

Notes and certificate of completion will be provided.

ilFornino Wood Fired Pizza Ovens 
*Address:* 711 Executive Blvd. Suite U, Valley Cottage, NY 10989

*Starting Date:* 20/09/2019
*End Date: *22/09/2019

*Registration Fee:* $275

For more information please email [email protected] or call Chris (877) 302-6660.
To register please visit: https://www.ilfornino.com/

*About Instructor:* Chef *Alessio Lacco* will be the instructor. Chef Alessio Lacco is a 4-time world pizza-making champion and holds the Guinness Book of World Records record for the longest pizza in 2017 - over 1.3 miles long. His pizzeria in NYC was ranked as the #1 pizza in the U.S. by Food & Wine Magazine.


----------

